# Overclocking corsair Ram



## Moy (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi friends, 

my system configuration is

Processor:- AMD a8 3870k
RAM:- 8GB(4GBx2) DDR3 Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz(CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9)
PSU:- Corsair VS450

But the ram is running at 1333MHz only.

I want to know how to overclock the ram to run it at 1600MHz?

N.B.- My cabinet has a 100mm fan only.


----------



## Naxal (Sep 5, 2012)

What is the motherboard model ?? Does it support 1600 MHz RAM frequency by default ??


----------



## Moy (Sep 5, 2012)

the motherboard is ASUS F1A55-M and it supports 1600MHz RAM


----------

